# Swastika Props?



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

From Tradewinds:

German shipyard Flensburg is to redesign propeller symbols on BC Ferries’ new ship after complaints were received from people who thought they looked uncomfortably like swastikas. 

Softer, rounder versions of the design will now grace the Super-C-class vessel Coastal Renaissance, the Times Colonist newspaper reported. 

“The last thing we want to do is alienate anyone, so we have asked the shipyard to make modifications," BC spokesman Mark Stefanson said yesterday. 

BC Ferries received about 10 calls from people who thought the symbols looked like swastikas, he said. 

"We didn't see it that way,” Stefanson added. "To us, it's an international prop symbol, but, if people are concerned about it, obviously we are concerned about it, so we will make sure it's changed before she leaves Germany." 

Stefanson said he has no idea whether the fact the new ferries are being built in Germany played a role in the swastika perception. 

The new ferry will leave Germany for Canada in late October and is expected to be on the Horseshoe Bay-Departure Bay run before Christmas. 

Two other new ferries from the same shipyard will arrive in BC next year.


----------



## mclean (Jul 30, 2005)

One has to live in Victoria BC to understand the garbage that is phoned in to and printed by the local rag the Times Colonist. A lot of people here are upset that these ferries are being built in Germany, and not built locally. It would not have been remotly possible to find a local yard to build these ferries in the time frame and cost that Flensberger ahs agreed to. Not to mention a penalty, should the vessels not be completed within the agreed time. The first vessel is actually ahead of schedule and under budget.


----------



## Papa Bear (Apr 15, 2007)

Well said Mclean. It is amazing the number of people in B.C. that do not comprehend the fact that we do not have a shipbuilding industry that can compete with the big boys world wide. You would think maybe they would have clued in after the " Fast Car Fiasco ". Must be a short memory thing. While on the subject, what about the naming, what was wrong with the, " Queen of ??? ". 
This sounds more like a cruise ship than a double ender ferry on a hour and half jaunt across the Gulf of Georgia.


----------



## Papa Bear (Apr 15, 2007)

Oops. sorry about that. Should be "Fast Cat Fiasco". Don't get me wrong, I am not a great fan of B.C. Ferries as I have to use them a lot and it can be a very frustrating experience but I am very glad to see them finally building the ferries they should have built several years ago. It is nice they finally got it right.


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Papa Bear said:


> Oops. sorry about that. Should be "Fast Cat Fiasco". Don't get me wrong, I am not a great fan of B.C. Ferries as I have to use them a lot and it can be a very frustrating experience but I am very glad to see them finally building the ferries they should have built several years ago. It is nice they finally got it right.


Think you should have referred to it as the "Fat Cat Fiasco", think a few bright boy's made a lot of money from them at the taxpayers expense!
Regards
Bob


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

Are these complaints about symbols on ships hulls not political correctness gone mad!


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

*sharp and angular propeller*



nhp651 said:


> Are these complaints about symbols on ships hulls not political correctness gone mad!


I think that Neil makes a very fair and reasonable comment, but having now seen the blue propeller image, it is to say the least a slightly curious shape, and I guess although the four bladed design was placed on the hull in all innocence just as a warning sign, the design itself was a little “sharp and angular” and not wholly _propeller-shaped_ in the normal diagrammatic meaning (i.e. the sign is to indicate the presence of a propeller, rather than give an accurate machine drawing of what is below the water-line), so I guess than given the country of build, it might have been a bit more on people’s minds than it would in any other part of the world.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

nhp651 said:


> Are these complaints about symbols on ships hulls not political correctness gone mad!


A symbol taken quite out of context, and used for evil,
and over 3,000 years of use for good and strength
is destroyed .....
Excellent history of the usage of the swastika at
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swastika


----------

